# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to Forum

## beerbowerr

Hello I am new to the Forum and looking to sharpen my Excel skills

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi beerbowerr,

YOu are the right place.

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

